# Hawks Hunt - Suzanne Clothier



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Well, kick me in the pants and call me stupid, but I had no idea she raised GSDs. I like her training methods and have read "Bones Would Rain From the Sky", but somehow I remained unaware she was a breeder. 

Since there are no recent threads on her breeding program, can anyone give me some input on her? Has anyone gotten a pup from her or attempted to get one? We are looking to add a puppy in no *less* than three years from now (we want Niko and Rosa to be rock solid when we add another dog to the mix). Since she only breeds one litter per year, would it be wise to put in an application now? Am I kidding myself that she would even consider us as potential buyers? Is she even still breeding, since as far as I can tell the website was last updated in 2009, unless I am missing something...?

Here is a link to the website: Flying Dog Press - Suzanne Clothier - Hawks Hunt GSDs

Here is the puppy buyer questionnaire: Flying Dog Press - Suzanne Clothier - Hawks Hunt GSD Puppy Buyer Questionnaire


Thanks to anyone who can give me some more info, I appreciate all the assistance you guys can give!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I know someone who has one of her dogs,,he's 3 years old, met him when he and Masi were in a class together as young dogs..

For me, he's way to big, temperament wise, nice dog altho he can be dog pushy, he liked Masi ok and they got along fine..He's got one floppy ear (not that it matters), the owner has told me, that it's in her contract the dog HAS to be trained by positive only methods, absolutely NO corrections, which she adheres to. 

She is training him in agility. If you'd like to know anything else, pm me , be glad to share


----------



## lawhite (Feb 4, 2004)

*a little late but I have a Hawks Hunt dog*

My male Helo is from Suzanne. He is exactly what i needed at the time, as I had a lovely sharp intense female (Kali) and Helo is mellow but confident. He is big (even bigger than most her dogs) and he lacks some sharpness, but he is a smart, sweet gently goofball. When the time comes I will be going to Suzanne for my next dog.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Her current litter is sired by Wulfie(Beuwulf) from Wildhaus. I'm enjoying her daily updates on this litter! 
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Suzanne-Clothier/205372299547882?fref=ts


----------



## lawhite (Feb 4, 2004)

The mother of that litter is Helo's sister. She is lovely. The puppy videos are super cute! I had not noticed the male was from Wildhaus! How cool.


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

I'm enjoying her updates as well. She really loves those puppies. I love seeing "pic of the day"

So cute!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lesslis (Sep 23, 2007)

Have had googoo eyes on wulfie for many years.
Watched him work many times. Nice nice male.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I too had noticed her website was not real current. I think a lot of breeders may use facebook now. Think I will check out her facebook page.


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

She's posts those baby's daily on FB. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

I have filled out her application and was approved to be placed on her puppy buyer's list. I am looking for a very special male that will be worked with for different jobs -- mascot for non-profit activities, demo dog for county emergency prep presentations, partner in CGC evaluations, to be used in teaching children (and adults) the proper way to greet a strange dog, Ambassador Dog for the breed, Therapy Dog and after a couple of years also an Assistance Dog.

I have two kennels on my list to buy from and the breeders from both are working with each other and with me in looking for the best pup to fit my needs. I am in contact with both and feel good that neither is about pushing their pups for a sale but are interested in finding a good home with a great fit for their pups. There are waiting buyers for both kennels so if you have an interest it would be best to apply as soon as possible. Being near the bottom doesn't always mean no chance as the sells are based on fitting pup and buyer together. But if two buyers are equal as to a match I'm sure the earliest one probably gets more consideration.

I want a male with the correct temperament and personality for me and my plans - coat color is open.

For my needs I am working with both Suzanne's Hawks Hunt Kennel and Chris & Tim's Wildhaus Kennels. So when I see a pup with the Dam from one and the Sire from the other I start watching that litter with more than a passing interest.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> the owner has told me, that it's in her contract the dog HAS to be trained by positive only methods, absolutely NO corrections, which she adheres to.


Anyone that dictates which training method the buyer uses would not get my business. Don't care if the breeder walks on water...I would not deal with that person.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

There was nothing on the application that I filled out about positive only being required. Suzanne never mentioned anything about it to me, so I can't really comment on the positive only point.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

TJ, so happy for you! This breeding should be a perfect fit for you


----------



## BeachLvr (Jul 17, 2013)

If I remember didn't she Shutzhund title a dog using only positive training methods?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

maybe, I don't really keep up with her program. I only know about the person I mentioned previously, who has one of her dogs..The dog is now around 7 years old, maybe she changed up her training ideas.


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

BeachLvr said:


> If I remember didn't she Shutzhund title a dog using only positive training methods?


Not to my knowledge.

Suzanne is a wonderful and gifted trainer and someone I respect tremendously, but as far as I am aware, she doesn't really focus on sport/competition training of any sort with her own dogs.

I could well be mistaken on this, and I'd be grateful for a more informed perspective if so, but to the best of my knowledge she doesn't train competitively in any sport. She dabbles a little in Rally and has put RNs on a couple of her dogs (and I think maybe a CD or two too?), but she's not hardcore about it or chasing high scores or anything.

Based on that I would be pretty surprised if she were doing IPO, since obviously the time commitment there is much greater.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Maybe you are confusing her with the woman who wrote the book Purely positive-Sheila Booth-


----------



## JRZ91 (Feb 23, 2012)

Met Spider when she came to Michigan for her breeding at club, very friendly and outgoing dog. Know Mr. Beowulf a little more personally


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

JRZ91 said:


> Met Spider when she came to Michigan for her breeding at club, very friendly and outgoing dog. Know Mr. Beowulf a little more personally


Wulfie is livin' the life...all dogs should be so lucky when they retire!


----------

